# Remote restart



## leitzsout (Feb 13, 2013)

Love to be able to restart Tivo when it locks up with the TiVo iOS app. It's a hassle to have to pull the power supply when the box is in a different room or buried in an AV cabinet. Roamios seem to lock up more than ever; but, still can connect via the Tivo iOS app.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Wait. What? Is this with the new update or have we always been able to and I just didn't know it?


----------



## unknownpa (Feb 23, 2016)

leitzsout said:


> Love to be able to restart Tivo when it locks up with the TiVo iOS app. It's a hassle to have to pull the power supply when the box is in a different room or buried in an AV cabinet. Roamios seem to lock up more than ever; but, still can connect via the Tivo iOS app.


That would be nice. But in the meantime if you find you want to do this you can buy a Belkin WeMo switch for pretty cheap.

http://www.amazon.com/WeMo-Enabled-Electronics-anywhere-Compatible/dp/B00BB2MMNE


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

If the box is locked up so badly that a power cycle is required, how do you expect it to respond to a remote restart command?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> If the box is locked up so badly that a power cycle is required, how do you expect it to respond to a remote restart command?


"but, still can connect via the Tivo iOS app" is in the OP.

I haven't seen that on my Tivo yet but I have seen that on the Fios DVR and once on my old DirecTV Genie.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> "but, still can connect via the Tivo iOS app" is in the OP.
> 
> I haven't seen that on my Tivo yet but I have seen that on the Fios DVR and once on my old DirecTV Genie.


What does "lock(ed) up" but "still can connect to the iOS app" mean? If it is still responding to remote commands, how is it locked up?


----------



## leitzsout (Feb 13, 2013)

Understand the confusion about locked up yet still able to respond to iOS app commands. Maybe it can't; but, when its "locked", I can still connect to it via the app. I lose connection to my mini and find that its stuck in waking up mode when I go to the box directly. Doesn't make sense to me either.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

leitzsout said:


> Understand the confusion about locked up yet still able to respond to iOS app commands. Maybe it can't; but, when its "locked", I can still connect to it via the app. I lose connection to my mini and find that its stuck in waking up mode when I go to the box directly. Doesn't make sense to me either.


I'm actually seeking clarification of what you mean by "I can still connect to it via the app". A lot* of what you see in the app is coming from the TiVo servers, not directly from the TiVo.

* If you're not on the same network "a lot"= "all".


----------



## Blakeintosh (Sep 8, 2014)

There are times when the built-in Stream stops responding in my Roamio Pro when I'm out of the house. The solution that works for me is a Slingbox, so I can actually do a soft TiVo restart from the Menu. Plus, you get the added benefit of a much more reliable Slingbox stream outside of the house.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

The pyTivo app has a remote reboot command but I'm not sure if it works while the DVR is in an unresponsive state. Holding the Video Format button on my Premiere XL4's front panel for about 20 seconds reboots it which is more convenient than pulling the plug, but it seems a lot of curious little fingers liked holding that button so it was omitted from Roamio and later models.


----------

